# Looking for sleep strains



## T-Bone (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey everyone, my GF's father was in Nam and has trouble sleeping nights casue of all he saw and did over there, i want to help him out and find a nice heavy hitting indica that will lay him out cold, i gave him a bag of Kush that i had, but i have no seeds and can't really find anything of just the Kush without crosses. i was just wondering what a reccomended strain would be, thanks
~T-Bone


----------



## Mutt (Sep 28, 2007)

If ya shop around "Dr. Chronics" website you'll find some heavy hittin indicas. just read the descriptions.


----------



## Lil Elvis (Nov 25, 2007)

Ingesting might be a way to get more sleep as it will stay in you system longer than when you smoke it.  Maybe some cookies or chocolates made with cannabutter right before bedtime might hit the spot.

One of my patients has chronic pain and spasms and he can finally get some rest now that he ingest.

Just my thoughts...

Lil Elvis


----------



## ljjr (Nov 25, 2007)

hey t-bone 2 strains that will help greatly with sleep are  sensi star(paradise seeds) and black domina(sensi seeds)...both are extremely hard hitting indicas and will help with pain and insomnia.  gl man.   both strains are available at dr. chronic


----------



## DadinPain (Dec 3, 2007)

ANYTHING WITH INDICAS IN IT.

Later Gator
Dad


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 6, 2007)

Northern lights and White rino.


----------

